# My 3 Sons - All are HS520 Owners



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I have 3 sons who all have HS520 snowblowers. Recently I had the opportunity to look at all 3 of them, and I noticed a difference. With the engine not running and the clutch lever not engaged, when you try to spin the auger with your hand, the auger on one of these snowblowers spins freely for a few revolutions after releasing your hand, whereas the auger on the other 2 snowblowers stops immediately when you release your hand. There is an auger brake arm on the HS520's which slightly rubs against the drive belt and stops the auger from rotating when the clutch is disengaged, but should there be some small clearance between this brake arm and the drive belt which allows some free auger rotation? Should there be some free auger rotation or not on the HS520's. I would appreciate comments on this matter.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

My 3 Sons . . . it was a TV sitcom back in the 1960's :grin:

As far as the blower, probably an auger brake not working properly.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

No, the auger on the HS520 should not "free-wheel" when spun by hand. Auger should feel tight with moderate resistance when spun by hand.

Sounds like the machine with the "free-wheeling" auger likely has a broken spring for the spring belt tensioner (Honda Part# 22531-v10-000) or more likely a broken brake tension arm spring. Honda part# 22431-v10-013. 

When the auger is not engaged, the brake tension arm applies pressure to the belt to slow down and stop the auger from spinning. If the spring for the brake arm tensioner is broken, the auger will "free-wheel". I would recommend replacing both tension springs just to be safe. Super easy fix.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I am not familiar with Honda but on all other machines the only way to spin the auger is when the shear bolts are broken or removed. If the shear pins are working correctly then spinning the auger will cause the impeller to spin about 10 times faster. Never ever seen that.

Good luck.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Are you Fred McMurray????/


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks, people, for your comments/suggestions. I thought that the "My 3 sons" wording in the thread title might catch the eye of an old-timer.

I'll go and check the Auger brake and springs of the free-wheeling auger and report back what I find. This son lives more than a stone throw away, so I may not do this for a week or 2.


----------

